# What looks good on your charts?



## GreatPig (23 August 2004)

Okay, for something to start with on this vBulletin software, what stocks are looking good on your charts right now (if you use charts, that is)?

Here are a few of mine that I haven't mentioned before. These either have been good for me so far, or are starting to look like possibilities.

Cheers,
GP


Clough:


----------



## GreatPig (23 August 2004)

Minotaur Resources:


----------



## GreatPig (23 August 2004)

Pacific Hydro:


----------



## GreatPig (23 August 2004)

Sigma: (padding here to make message minimum length)


----------



## GreatPig (23 August 2004)

Sylvania Resources:


----------

